# Spirithoods?



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

hmmm...makes me think of a certain NIN song


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

DirtyD27 said:


> hmmm...makes me think of a certain NIN song


I like that song:thumbsup: & I agree

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

No thanks. I already have several of these for when I'm feelin' steezy.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

If I was to get something like that, I like the look of this thing.

TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

970 you must be from Denver. I bet you go ass to mouth.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2011)

Meh, not trying to look like a 12 year old kid. People already have a hard time believing I'm 21...


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

timmytard said:


> If I was to get something like that, I like the look of this thing.
> 
> TT


yesssir I want one of those pretty bad


----------



## Bootleggn (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

Bootleggn said:


>


I've got two of these


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

jbernste03 said:


> I've got two of these


That is a serious Bearded beanie! lol...But I was thinking of rockin one of these.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Maybe I am a little fucked up here, but a chick wearing just a spirithood would be kinda hawt? no? ......


----------



## katieleigh970 (Oct 19, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 970 you must be from Denver. I bet you go ass to mouth.


umm wow how about no? I am actually an hour away from Denver great generalized stereotype though :thumbsdown:

I know Spirithoods aren't for everyone I just wanted to get different opinions on them so I understand if people don't like them =]


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bootleggn said:


>


That's what I look like... after I shave.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

katieleigh970 said:


> umm wow how about no? I am actually an hour away from Denver great generalized stereotype though :thumbsdown:
> 
> I know Spirithoods aren't for everyone I just wanted to get different opinions on them so I understand if people don't like them =]


So you don't go ATM then?


----------



## katieleigh970 (Oct 19, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So you don't go ATM then?


So you assume it because you thought I was from Denver?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

katieleigh970 said:


> So you assume it because you thought I was from Denver?


No I just think you're a moron for bringing this up that's why. Little difference though.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

katieleigh970 said:


> umm wow how about no? I am actually an hour away from Denver great generalized stereotype though :thumbsdown:
> 
> I know Spirithoods aren't for everyone I just wanted to get different opinions on them so I understand if people don't like them =]


I personally probably wouldn't wear one, but that's just me. 

I'm not sayin' I don't like them either, you & your little hoody are pretty cute.

While I would go the beard route. 
I would much rather see a hot chick with your little getup on, than a dirty lookin' beard with snotcicles gleaming in the sunlight.

I thought of a deadly little addition to go with your hoody too!

Make a little matching tail I'm totally cereal, have it attach with a snap on button. Lots of pant have a snap there for powder skirts to go together.

Much easier to find the honeys, I can just see it now....

Doin' up her bindings, with that little tail all propped up in the air. Mmmm.

Yep sounds good, start production. 

I hope your business does wicked, so my royalty checks are bigger:thumbsup:

If you use my idea, become millionaires & don't share. Ninjas will get you in your sleep. 
I'll make sure they whisper "timmytard" in your ears, right before the end.

No, I totally kidding:dunno: (I think legally I have to put that?)

TT


----------



## katieleigh970 (Oct 19, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No I just think you're a moron for bringing this up that's why. Little difference though.


hahaha when your the one that originally asked the question? alright one more person that thinks I'm a moron, one more person I don't have to try and get along with. I'm sorry you're bored enough to have decided on me to pick on (WOAH pick on the girl snowboarder you're a hard ass)


----------



## katieleigh970 (Oct 19, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I personally probably wouldn't wear one, but that's just me.
> 
> I'm not sayin' I don't like them either, you & your little hoody are pretty cute.
> 
> ...



hahaha thanks for your ideas! I'm just a brand ambassador for the company. it's defiantly more of a girly thing (although I have seen guys in em too)
if I become a millionaire I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Motto: snow accessories for the furry lifestyle :cheeky4:

Seriously though, no hate intended, just not my thing.


----------



## katieleigh970 (Oct 19, 2012)

herzogone said:


> Motto: snow accessories for the furry lifestyle :cheeky4:
> 
> Seriously though, no hate intended, just not my thing.


I understand, I have gotten that question before while boarding (no I am not a furry lmao)


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Avenger:
Um, what??
Is that supposed to be some comment on this thread, or are your having some fantasy which the rest of us don't need to know about?

Weirdo.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

katieleigh970 said:


> hahaha when your the one that originally asked the question? alright one more person that thinks I'm a moron, one more person I don't have to try and get along with. I'm sorry you're bored enough to have decided on me to pick on (WOAH pick on the girl snowboarder you're a hard ass)


What does you having a vagina have to do with this?


----------



## katieleigh970 (Oct 19, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What does you having a vagina have to do with this?


Cause for some reason you're pathetic enough to cyber bully a girl. or do you do this to everyone? cause I doubt you make your ass to the mouth comment to guys too... or maybe you do? never know you might have a weird fetish


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What does you having a vagina have to do with this?





katieleigh970 said:


> Cause for some reason you're pathetic enough to cyber bully a girl. or do you do this to everyone? cause I doubt you make your ass to the mouth comment to guys too... or maybe you do? never know you might have a weird fetish


Oh he cyber bullies everyone. He accused me of being a potential sodomist. Was right too. Saved a lot of innocent assholes that day. So are you guys gonna fuck or what? The sexual tension is fierce right now.


----------



## katieleigh970 (Oct 19, 2012)

Frozen said:


> Oh he cyber bullies everyone. He accused me of being a potential sodomist. Was right too. Saved a lot of innocent assholes that day. So are you guys gonna fuck or what? The sexual tension is fierce right now.


WTF how do you get sexual tension from this? sounds like he has low self esteem and gets off on bulling people, specifically girls where he can make extremely rude sexual comments. IF he has a gf (which I'm assuming not) I feel bad for her cause of the shit he probably makes her do (like ass to mouth for instance) OR maybe he is some weird ass old man that has nothing better to do then shit talk women online.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Jesus lady did you lurk AT ALL before you joined? BA is legit, always helpful albiet salty as fuck, oftimes hilarious.

Fuck we're snowboarders. We're gonna say fuck and shit and cunt and smoke and drink and talk shit all the fucking time. It's awesome. Fuck you.


----------



## braden717 (Jan 29, 2009)

Damn, Frozen. You and BA make a hell of team. I will never understand why people get so butthurt over the internet.


----------



## katieleigh970 (Oct 19, 2012)

braden717 said:


> Damn, Frozen. You and BA make a hell of team. I will never understand why people get so butthurt over the internet.


Maybe cause that comment was sexual harassment and had nothing to do with my post? but whatever obviously you just get treated like shit here so have fun butt fucking each other boys


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Katie, BA does this to anyone who takes the bait. Actually serves a useful purpose (I doubt he wants to hear that  ) because it filters out the faint of heart.

The thing is though, he knows his shit and has major street er slope cred. You just have to learn to stop leading with your chin.

Also, we have very little patience with people coming on the forum trying to sell stuff. You actually got off kind of easy. I think ShredLife may be ill or something.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

katieleigh970 said:


> Maybe cause that comment was sexual harassment and had nothing to do with my post? but whatever obviously you just get treated like shit here so have fun butt fucking each other boys


Now now katieleigh970, I was nice, even tried to be helpful.

I would never treat you that way baby

TT


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

braden717 said:


> Damn, Frozen. You and BA make a hell of team. I will never understand why people get so butthurt over the internet.





katieleigh970 said:


> Maybe cause that comment was sexual harassment and had nothing to do with my post? but whatever obviously you just get treated like shit here so have fun butt fucking each other boys


Nobody's ass-hurt here. I identified what I think our culture is here and welcomed katie to it with my "fuck you" comment. 

Braden, your a ***


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

This thread was gettin me all hawt, then this



Donutz said:


> You actually got off kind of easy. I think ShredLife may be ill or something.


:thumbsup: Donutz

hahahahaaaaa

seriously its like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh Katie you're special are you over the age of 15? Have you ever been mini vanned?


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Why make and sell something that makes the retards stand out and be ridiculed? Have you no compassion?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

what the fucking fuck


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

I love to see these on a girl and you are not an exception. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but, based on the fact that Michele Morrow promotes spirit hoods, I got an impression that origin of spirit hoods is connected to World of Warcraft? (Hello, my name is Nedim and I'm a cured addict :dunno: ) Yes, I'm aware that these could be seen on shamans and witch doctors but that was impression I got. :laugh:

Imho, no matter how cute these look on a girl (guy with spirit hood on his head looks exact opposite), helmet would be a much better choice on the slopes. 

P.S. If you wasn't aware of the BAs way of expressing his opinion, than it means that you didn't do much reading on this forum and the main (if not the only) reason you joined was to promote your product...:thumbsdown:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

buy these if you want to get raped and/or molested.

they're obviously a beacon for pedophiles like timmy...


seriously tho - why is it always the shittiest riders with the most pieces of flair? if you feel the need to call attention to yourself like that on the hill then i already know you suck at snowboarding. 

just because you made the drive up into the snow does not give you carte blanche to dress and act like a fucking fruitloop retard. it is not a fashion show or a furry convention. 

on the other hand, if you've always wanted that invite to the apres-rapecloset-chalet-perv-party then this IS your in.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

lol who comes up with this shit


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 970 you must be from Denver. I bet you go ass to mouth.


Comments like this make me remember why I love reading posts I would otherwise care nothing about. :laugh:


----------



## braden717 (Jan 29, 2009)

Frozen said:


> Nobody's ass-hurt here. I identified what I think our culture is here and welcomed katie to it with my "fuck you" comment.
> 
> Braden, your a ***


I was talking about her being butt hurt over the ass to mouth comment. "You're" illiterate : ). I see what you were trying to do there though.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't wear any silly hats. Since I actually care more about my mellon instead of what others think, I wear a helmet. :dunno:


----------



## IhateWood (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

shit just got real


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

WHERE IS THE ATM?! PLEASE POINT ME IN THE DIRECTION OF THE ATM?!

Also, mini-vanning. I don't know what it is, but I'm in. :thumbsup:

EDIT- Just urbandictionary-ed it. Let's fucking do this.

ANOTHER EDIT - If the ATM involves one of those crazy beards it could be epic.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

My opinion is that shit like that animal hoodie reminds me of a chinese school girl with their hello kitty backpacks and critters and other shit spread all over the dashboard of their cars. Its a way to bring attention to yourself in a bad way.



Good design is as little design as possible. Shoot to look like this.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> buy these if you want to get raped and/or molested.
> 
> they're obviously a beacon for pedophiles like timmy...
> 
> ...


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Would that be forcible rape?


you can't get pregnant from rape i don't know what you people are talking about. Women can activate a force field around their hooch to prevent pregnancy!!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

katieleigh970 said:


> hahaha thanks for your ideas! I'm just a brand ambassador for the company. it's defiantly more of a girly thing (although I have seen guys in em too)
> if I become a millionaire I'll be sure to let you know!


You gave away your commercial ties way too easily, I suggest you work on your game and peddle your product elsewhere in the meantime. 

There's enough consumer advertising shoved down our throats, I don't think we need more from a person who has no vested interest in the forum.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

braden717 said:


> I was talking about her being butt hurt over the ass to mouth comment. "You're" illiterate : ). I see what you were trying to do there though.


Ah fuck, sorry. Completely misinterpreted your comment. When I'm on the internet the first place I go in my head is mean and hostile and I read everyones shit as the same. It's wierd, at this very moment i am typing with karate chop hands (its really fucking hard to type with karate chop hands).


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

alaric said:


> WHERE IS THE ATM?! PLEASE POINT ME IN THE DIRECTION OF THE ATM?!
> 
> Also, mini-vanning. I don't know what it is, but I'm in. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I too had to urbandictionary it. 
It made me laugh out loud, who thinks up this shit?

TT


----------



## braden717 (Jan 29, 2009)

Frozen said:


> Ah fuck, sorry. Completely misinterpreted your comment. When I'm on the internet the first place I go in my head is mean and hostile and I read everyones shit as the same. It's wierd, at this very moment i am typing with karate chop hands (its really fucking hard to type with karate chop hands).


All good mang.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Lmao.....this is one sad shit show. It really needs to fucking snow. This thread about fucking eskimo hoods is the biggest thing here right now.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

In other news.......Braden is gay.......


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Speak for yourself noob I got 3 days in already! 3 DAYS!!!!! WROD!!!!!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Fuck you! I'm gonna go hike to the top of Mardi Gras and play the waiting game.......for a god damn month.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Frozen said:


> Oh he cyber bullies everyone. He accused me of being a potential sodomist. Was right too. Saved a lot of innocent assholes that day. So are you guys gonna fuck or what? The sexual tension is fierce right now.


^This...


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Does lodge pimping in your new outer wear count though?....:cheeky4:


I made it to the lift line and stood around for 5 hours not really going forward or backwards. As long as I have one foot strapped in I count it as a day sir!


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Heavenly blessed beauty who's beauty is so divine; I would fight an entire pack of Wolverines in a porta pottie with my hands tied behind my back and a spoon duct taped to my head as my only weapon just to get the opportunity to go ATM with you while you wear your spirit hood! 

Please respond!


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Totally saw some dumb twat wearing one of these on the street in Terrace yesterday. She was all hookered out in a mini-skirt, knee high boots, and her dumb-as-fuck wolf hood POS. Looked like she was handing out fliers trying to sell the goddamn things. I almost took out my phone to snag a pic for you all, but she was almost a block away and I was too lazy to walk close enough to get a decent pic. :cheeky4:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Totally saw some dumb twat wearing one of these on the street in Terrace yesterday. She was all hookered out in a mini-skirt, knee high boots, and her dumb-as-fuck wolf hood POS. Looked like she was handing out fliers trying to sell the goddamn things. I almost took out my phone to snag a pic for you all, but she was almost a block away and I was too lazy to walk close enough to get a decent pic. :cheeky4:


You have failed us all.... pics next time!


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> You have failed us all.... pics next time!


Yeah I know, but the wife was with me and I didn't think I could pull off "wait here while I go take a pic of that skank in the mini". Pretty sure I would've had a tough time explaining that one.

It would have inevitably turned to mention of ATM and then I would have really been in trouble.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Yeah I know, but the wife was with me and I didn't think I could pull off "wait here while I go take a pic of that skank in the mini". Pretty sure I would've had a tough time explaining that one.
> 
> It would have inevitably turned to mention of ATM and then I would have really been in trouble.


Fair enough bro, I can't think of a reasonable excuse either.


----------

